# Boston University Professors



## Alex (24/10/14)

Boston University School of Public Health's Leonard Glantz on the value of risk reduction.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (24/10/14)

Boston University School of Public Health's Michael Siegel on the balancing act of public health.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (24/10/14)

Boston University College of Communication's John Carroll on the genius of Big Tobacco's ad machine.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Danny (24/10/14)

Those were absolutely brilliant, very good to listen too intelligent discourse. Always good to be reminded that there are smart people across the pond, the media just hides it so well behind things like jerry springer and jersey shore!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

